# Beginning Wing Shooting W/A Gallon Jug



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Using a large target makes it easier to get the technique down for shooting targets on the move. This type of shooting is intuitive or instinctive that is knowing where the pouch is in relationship to the moving target. Its elementary to start with a large target then you can work your way to smaller ones then you will in short order get the knack for aerial shooting. Also for the experienced wing shooters can use a large target to help develope getting off that quick second shot.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Nice vid and as always; awesome shooting. Thank you!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I found starting out with a 55 gal drum built my confidence as well as my arms...


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice work on the video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Gee . . . Wonder if a guy could ever get good enough to shoot . . . say perhaps a dove on the wing? I've often thought about it.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

it`s been done , few are that good, lot of good hunters in England...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Gee . . . Wonder if a guy could ever get good enough to shoot . . . say perhaps a dove on the wing? I've often thought about it.


I have lots of opportunity to shoot Doves, Pigeons and other species of birds also lots of tree rats but I wont do it I mean reason the possility of injury by shooting the beak off of a bird and how they would suffer till it dies or putting an eye out of a rabbit. A shot gun is the right choice due to the increased clean kill ratio. But I do not feel the same way about snapping turtles and snakes.

I just wont do it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the master at work


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

I LIKE YOUR COMMENT ABOUT NOT SHOOTING BIRDS AND RABBITS WHEN YOU CAN DO IT BETTER WITH A GUN, HOWEVER WHEN I AM KILLING CANS I ALWAYS THINK ABOUT HOW EFFECTIVE OF A HUNTER I WOULD BE IF I NEEDED TO DO IT! I HOPE TO BE GOOD ENOUGH TO CLEANLY GET THE JOB DONE BUT HOPE I NEVER HAVE TO!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Gee . . . Wonder if a guy could ever get good enough to shoot . . . say perhaps a dove on the wing? I've often thought about it.
> ...


 Appreciate your feedback on this Dgui and agree with your sentiments. I have been a hunter all my life and have always been careful to take game in the most humane fashion . . . hate the thought of an injured animal lost in the bush.

So far, I have yet to take any game since recently picking up the slingshot again (about three years ago), but the thought does intrigue me. At my age (56), I'm not as driven to hunt as I once was. I enjoy target shooting just as much or more!

I beilieve that mastering accuracy with a hunting rig (heavier bands/tubes and ammo), is one of the more challenging aspects of our sport however. Because you DO want to hit your target with accuracy and authourity - usually a head shot - which is a really small target on a game bird or small animal at 10 yards or so. So the thought is intriguing, and has been one of the driving reasons I try to reach higher levels of accuracy with my shooting . . . whether I will actually hunt or not.

Now on the other hand, definitely - critters like rattlers and snapping turtles get no mercy!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

scottsaywhat said:


> I LIKE YOUR COMMENT ABOUT NOT SHOOTING BIRDS AND RABBITS WHEN YOU CAN DO IT BETTER WITH A GUN, HOWEVER WHEN I AM KILLING CANS I ALWAYS THINK ABOUT HOW EFFECTIVE OF A HUNTER I WOULD BE IF I NEEDED TO DO IT! I HOPE TO BE GOOD ENOUGH TO CLEANLY GET THE JOB DONE BUT HOPE I NEVER HAVE TO!


Yes indeed.
Mercy


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Dgui. You have a gift of not only shooting but also teaching.


----------

